# Disappearing surges



## Ritainky (Feb 27, 2020)

I see a surge area on my map, so I head in that direction only to see it disappear once I get close. This has happened more than once or twice. What gives??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ritainky said:


> I see a surge area on my map, so I head in that direction only to see it disappear once I get close. This has happened more than once or twice. What gives??


You are too far away and the need
gets filled before you get there
If it's going to take more than 5 minutes to get there it's probably too far
That's the way it usually is in Chicago


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What is the second rule of rides share driving ? Never chase surges . only rookies chase the surge .


----------



## Ritainky (Feb 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> What is the second rule of rides share driving ? Never chase surges . only rookies chase the surge .


What is the first rule lol???


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Dont put up with passengers shit


----------



## Ritainky (Feb 27, 2020)

I get so sick and tired of hearing, “I’ll give you a good tip if...” and, of course, the tip never comes.


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a theory that surge is impacted by the app being open, regardless of it being on.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ritainky said:


> I see a surge area on my map, so I head in that direction only to see it disappear once I get close. This has happened more than once or twice. What gives??


Hilarious


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

I ran an experiment once to turn off the app after every ride to see how the surge is. I realized that anywhere I was there was no surge but it was everywhere around me. then when I left that spot the surge came back. here are screen shots of that night. I numbered them based on time...

Here is more...

And more...


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Started happening to me last week. We are talking 3 to 8 minutes out each time. I get that the 8 is really pushing it but 3-4 doesn’t seem unreasonable. 

I watched it both start and end. And it ended each time as I was just about to cross into that zone (like seconds close) Granted, I get the premise of demand, and what the mice running the wheels inside our little boxes think the market will bare, but at the very least it’s different from my experience over the last few months.


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> Started happening to me last week. We are talking 3 to 8 minutes out each time. I get that the 8 is really pushing it but 3-4 doesn't seem unreasonable.
> 
> I watched it both start and end. And it ended each time as I was just about to cross into that zone (like seconds close) Granted, I get the premise of demand, and what the mice running the wheels inside our little boxes think the market will bare, but at the very least it's different from my experience over the last few months.


Yes I totally agree they changed something. It was never this bad.


----------

